# EN Publishing Live Stream



## EN Publishing (Oct 14, 2022)

Next week on Thursday 20th October we will be live on twitch.tv/enpublishing at 8pm BST.


We’ll update you on new products, upcoming Kickstarters, events we’ll be attending and updates on existing Kickstarter fulfillments. Also a chance to hang out with the EN Publishing team and ask any questions you may have about our games!


EN Live offers sponsorship for TTRPG content creators using the Level Up Advanced 5th Edition system in their actual play campaigns. We will have cast members from the three sponsored campaigns to interview as part of this months live stream; Cast Party, Tales of Initiative and Table Quests.

You can read more about the campaigns in our previous blog post here.


----------

